# scheibenbremsen schwingen/klingeln



## red tape (15. Mai 2008)

hallo,
bin mittlerweile etwas ratlos und hab ich hier im forum kein passenden eintrag gefunden. ist auch mein erstes rad mit scheibenbremsen.

folgendes problem:
habe vorne eine xt 203 und hinten xt 180er scheibenbremse.
wenn ich auf der strasse fahre hört sich das ganze an wie wenn der nikolaus kommt  .

vorne und hinten schwingen beide scheiben so sehr, dass ich das ganze wie ein lautes klingeln/schleifen anhört.

was kann ich machen?


----------



## maatik (15. Mai 2008)

red tape schrieb:


> klingeln/schleifen



*Klingeln* - Bremsscheibe festgezogen? mal überprüfen, ansonsten ist das zumindest bei den grossen Discs normal. mittlerweile erkenn ich meine 203er Kumpels am Klingeln  

*Schleifen* - Bremssattel einstellen !

Du machst mich grad unruhig...hab mir die Woche 180er XTR  Discs bestellt...mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## red tape (15. Mai 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> *Klingeln* - Bremsscheibe festgezogen? mal überprüfen, ansonsten ist das zumindest bei den grossen Discs normal. mittlerweile erkenn ich meine 203er Kumpels am Klingeln




ist das echt normal?
ist alles festgezogen.
hab gehört, dass es auch an der kombination mit den nobby nic reifen liegen kann. 

irgendwas muss man da doch machen können, oder?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Mai 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich um Resonanzschwingungen, ich habe die bei meinen 185er Avid-Scheiben im Bereich von 31-34km/h, mit Conti Explorer Reifen.


----------



## rofl0r (15. Mai 2008)

Das hoert sich nach dem *normalen* schwingen an, welches mit einem bestimmten Reifen bei einem bestimmten Tempo auf einem bestimmten Untergrund bei einer bestimmten Disk(groesse) auftritt  
Erklaert ist das ganze z.b. da:

http://www.besserbiken.at/standard.xml?vpID=599

Abhilfe koennen andere Reifen/Reifendruck schaffen, oder Discs die sich nicht so leicht zum Schwingen verleiten lassen. Da hab ich von der Magura Ventidisc bisher nur gutes gehoert.


----------



## maatik (15. Mai 2008)

Nun ja, es gibt da unzählige Faktoren die das Klingeln begünstigen. Mit dem Reifen kann das natürlich auch zusammenhängen (Ich verzichte bewusst auf die Bezeichnung NobbyNic weil jeder Reifen sowas hervorrufen könnte.) Aber den Reifen kannst du doch gut ausschliessen: Klingelt es *immer* ? Auf *jedem* Untergrund? dann ist es nicht der Reifen...


----------



## maatik (15. Mai 2008)

red tape schrieb:


> irgendwas muss man da doch machen können, oder?



Kompromisse ! weniger Reifen Druck, anderer Reifen, Speichen nachziehen, Ohrstöpsel ...andere Disc ! (ich weiss, die sind ja neu bei dir...)


----------



## red tape (15. Mai 2008)

also das klingeln kommt nur, wenn ich auf der strasse fahre ab ca  20kmh und wird auch nicht besser bei höhren geschwindigkeiten. ist wirklich sehr nervig, da es nicht gerade leise ist.
hab das rad jetzt ca 250km lang gefahren. hat sich auch nichts verändert.
das ding ist halt, dass alle teile ganz neu sind...von daher wäre ein tausch einzelner komponenten natürlich nur die letzte instanz die ich wählen würde.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Mai 2008)

rofl0r schrieb:


> http://www.besserbiken.at/standard.xml?vpID=599



Interessanter Link, deckt sich mit meinen Beobachtungen und eigenen Theorien.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Mai 2008)

red tape schrieb:


> also das klingeln kommt nur, wenn ich auf der strasse fahre ab ca  20kmh und wird auch nicht besser bei höhren geschwindigkeiten. ist wirklich sehr nervig, da es nicht gerade leise ist.
> hab das rad jetzt ca 250km lang gefahren. hat sich auch nichts verändert.
> das ding ist halt, dass alle teile ganz neu sind...von daher wäre ein tausch einzelner komponenten natürlich nur die letzte instanz die ich wählen würde.



250km sind ja nicht viel. Jag das Bike mal ein paar Downhills runter, am besten noch bei Regen, damit die Scheiben sich wirklich richtig einbremsen. Ausserdem würde ich es mal mit anderem Luftdruck und etwas stärker oder schächer angeknallten Schnellspannern versuchen.


----------



## red tape (15. Mai 2008)

ok, danke schonmal euch allen für die tipps!
ich fahr einfach weiter und probier verschiedene dinge aus!

eins noch:
kupferpaste eventuell?
wenn ja, wohin genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maatik (15. Mai 2008)

red tape schrieb:


> kupferpaste eventuell?
> wenn ja, wohin genau?



Ist nur bei Quietschen sinnvoll (wenn überhaupt). Würde dann hinter die Beläge kommen <-- bitte mach das nicht. Hat mit deinem Problem nix zu tun.


----------



## red tape (15. Mai 2008)

ok, vielen dank!!!!


----------



## stiffee25 (15. Mai 2008)

habe noch ein tipp:
1.man lößt die befestigungs schrauben von dem bremssattel.    
2. dann dreht man das rad.
3. man betatigt die bremse und hält sie gedrückt
4. noch die bremse gedrückt halten und den bremssattel wieder fest schrauben
5. bremse loß lassen und alles ist super   
bei mir hat es geholfen. kein klingeln usw...


----------



## ullertom (16. Mai 2008)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> habe noch ein tipp:
> 1.man lößt die befestigungs schrauben von dem bremssattel.
> 2. dann dreht man das rad.
> 3. man betatigt die bremse und hält sie gedrückt
> ...



zu Punkt 1;
meinst du die zwei Schrauben, mit denen der kpl. Bremssattel am Rahmen bzw. an der Gabel festgeschraubt ist???
Danke, Tom


----------



## stiffee25 (16. Mai 2008)

hy

genau die meine ich


----------



## stiffee25 (16. Mai 2008)

her noch mal ein bild
hoffe konnte dir helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (16. Mai 2008)

ja, vielen Dank - das ging aber fix und gleich mit Foto - 1+


----------



## Bergrenner (16. Mai 2008)

Servus red tape,

der Tipp von stiffe25 kann bei den großen Scheiben evtl. nicht wirklich helfen, weil große Scheiben sich auch leichter "verbiegen" lassen.
Wenns ständig "schleift" dann liegt ein Bremsbelag an der Scheibe an.
Löse die Schrauben mit denen der Bremssattel an Gabel und Sitzstrebe befestigt ist und lege diese wieder leicht an. Nun musst Du den Bremssattel mit leichtem Druck oder klopfen mit einem Schraubendrehergriff verschieben können. Das machst Du nun so lange, bis beidseitig zwischen Bremsscheibe und Bremsbelägen ein Spalt sichtbar ist. Die Befestigungsschrauben nun leicht anziehen und gleichtzeitig aufpassen, dass der Spalt beidseitig bleibt. Die Scheiben können einen leichten "Planschlag" (Rundlauffehler) haben. Wichtig ist dass sie nicht am Bremsbelag schleifen. Sollte der Schlag größer sein, so kannst Du mit den Händen die Scheibe zurückbiegen. Höchsten Punkt suchen, die Finger hinter die Scheibe und mit den Daumen auf den höchsten Punkt drücken.
Hat bei meinen 180er Scheiben gut funktioniert.
Ansonsten kannst Du auch bei folgendem Link nachlesen:
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Scheibenbremse.htm
Viel Erfolg
Servus
Bergrenner


----------



## Bergrenner (16. Mai 2008)

Servus red tape,

bald hätt' ich es vergessen:
Natürlich zum Abschluss alle Schrauben wieder fest anziehen.

Viel Spaß beim biken ohne Gehörschutz
Servus
Bergrenner


----------



## El Greco (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

        solche Geräusche habe ich auch bei meinem GC/ORO und ...lange Zeit dachte, dass mit dem Kette was zu tun hat! Ständige nachjustieren von Schaltmechanik und nix. Mit dem Zeit hab das auch am Vorderrad festgestellt und so wusste mindestens woran es lag. Es ist nicht tragisch und klingt vor allem wenn ich schnell und stark mich in die Kurve lege, daher vielleicht...Speichen nachziehen ???
 So lange die Rollgeschwindigkeit stimmt...

     Grüß


----------



## stiffee25 (17. Mai 2008)

habe eine 203 scheibe an mein bike und da klingelt nix!


----------



## El Greco (17. Mai 2008)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> habe eine 203 Scheibe an mein bike und da klingelt nix!



  Naja, es klingelt nicht dauernd sondern hin und wieder! Hauptsächlich bei schnellen , scharfen Kurven. Es kommt auf die Reifen , Felgen auf und Gewicht des Fahrers. Ich wiege über 80 kg und wenn so ein Ballast in die schräge Lage samt Fahrrad kommt, dann reicht wenn bei dem Passgenauigkeiten von Bremsen um Bruchteil die Felge nachgibt. Das, dass die Felgen nicht so starr sind und trotzdem halten größte Belastungen, deutet nur auf positive Eigenschaften. Ich fahre DT Swiss...siehe meine Fotos.


----------



## stiffee25 (17. Mai 2008)

wollte deine fotos mal gucken aber hast ja garkeine drin


----------



## kimkra (17. Mai 2008)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> wollte deine fotos mal gucken aber hast ja garkeine drin



http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/ppuser/80375/cat/500


----------



## ullertom (17. Mai 2008)

stiffee25 schrieb:


> habe noch ein tipp:
> 1.man lößt die befestigungs schrauben von dem bremssattel.
> 2. dann dreht man das rad.
> 3. man betatigt die bremse und hält sie gedrückt
> ...



Hallo nochmal,
habe deinen Tipp heute ausprobiert - und nichts klingelt mehr  

lediglich bei ca. 28 - 30km/h war ein kurzes klingeln da - aber ansonsten nichts!!!

wenn`s nicht besser geworden wäre, hätte ich mein Rotwild zum Service gebracht - aber dank deinem Tipp kann ich mir das sparen


----------



## stiffee25 (17. Mai 2008)

das freut mich das es geklappt hat  
ja ab und zu kann es MAL klingeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Greco (17. Mai 2008)

@kimkra,
             ich war schon seit Monaten nicht mehr hier und wusste nicht über Änderungen! Gibt es Möglichkeit den gesammten Album aufs neue Seite zu verschieben ???   Hat mich etwas Mühe gekostet...


----------



## Ransom racer (18. Mai 2008)

www.zweirad-huber.ch

der "Silpad" nimmt der scheibe das nervige klingeln, ab und an tönt meine zwar noch minim aber nicht mehr so nervig.(aber bin wirklich zufriden mit dem ergebniss).


----------



## stonzo (18. März 2012)

Hab heute meine Bremsanlage gereinigt und nun klingelt die vordere Bremse ab 30 km/h enorm.


----------

